# Tapetech CFS



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

As most know here, I paint as well...I know..I know...

I got sherwin williams pro buy flyer yesterday and seen that SW is selling the cfs now too..Is this the only thing they are offering or is Tapetech going to be sold at SW now as well? I don't have a problem going to the other side of the fence, but I know a lot of finishers will...I also don't have an issue with getting them at other locations if I was to buy...just curious


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Bill from Indy said:


> As most know here, I paint as well...I know..I know...
> 
> I got sherwin williams pro buy flyer yesterday and seen that SW is selling the cfs now too..Is this the only thing they are offering or is Tapetech going to be sold at SW now as well? I don't have a problem going to the other side of the fence, but I know a lot of finishers will...I also don't have an issue with getting them at other locations if I was to buy...just curious


Bill,

TapeTech tools have been available through Sherwin-Williams stores for almost ten years. With approximately 3,000 locations, not all stores have tools in stock but all stores have product and pricing information and can order tools or parts. 

As you saw in the current ProBuy flyer, Sherwin-Williams is featuring the Bazooka Continuous Flow system. As one of the largest retailers of Graco pumps, Sherwin-Williams is very excited about this innovative system for finishing drywall.

You can find out more about this system by following the link below:

http://www.tapetech.com/products/Continuous-Flow-System

You'll find videos, brochures and product information.

And remember that there is a very aggressive promotion currently; up to 30% off the Continuous Flow System.

I hope this information helps.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for clarification Mike...I was not aware they were a regular retailer for you guys. I haven't ever seen them in the stores I go to but that doesn't mean anything


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

TapeTech said:


> Bill,
> 
> TapeTech tools have been available through Sherwin-Williams stores for almost ten years. With approximately 3,000 locations, not all stores have tools in stock but all stores have product and pricing information and can order tools or parts.
> 
> As you saw in the current ProBuy flyer, Sherwin-Williams is featuring the Bazooka Continuous Flow system. As one of the largest retailers of Graco pumps, Sherwin-Williams is very excited about this innovative system for finishing drywall.


That's interesting. I always thought there was just 1 TT dealer in our area - a drywall supplier. Any other major chains besides Sherwin-Williams where TT might be found as well in an area?

I'm wondering about TT's cfs system - can it be fitted up somehow to a regular Graco pump, if the more specialized TT one goes down and you need to rent/borrow/...... from someone like Sherwin-Williams? I'm wondering especially about the RF technology TT's system is using - if it can somehow be worked around, or needs to be worked around.

Another thing I didn't know about TT till yesterday - they have a gooseneck that doesn't need tools to put it on or take it off. Looks like one I could most make use of. Anyone else tried one yet? http://www.tapetech.com/products/Adapters-and-Mud-Heads

I'm wondering also about the mud head they're showing there - about the special spring and the like, where it attaches to a tube or Mud Runner. Is that to especially keep what looks like a different ball clip design locked in place? I'm wondering why such a seeming elaborate setup is really needed. Any real benefits over the simpler 2 pins now being used by most other mfrs.?
I'm also not seeing a mud head for bullnose. Is the 90 degree one also meant for bullnose? Looks like it should work.

Lots of questions.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

JustMe said:


> That's interesting. I always thought there was just 1 TT dealer in our area - a drywall supplier. Any other major chains besides Sherwin-Williams where TT might be found as well in an area?
> 
> I'm wondering about TT's cfs system - can it be fitted up somehow to a regular Graco pump, if the more specialized TT one goes down and you need to rent/borrow/...... from someone like Sherwin-Williams? I'm wondering especially about the RF technology TT's system is using - if it can somehow be worked around, or needs to be worked around.
> 
> ...


Hi JustMe,

Yes, that is certainly a lot of questions. Here are the answers....

Any other major chains besides Sherwin-Williams where TT might be found as well in an area?

As you know, there are not too many chains that specialize in tools of any kind, let alone drywall finishing tools. However, both Sherwin-Williams and Grabber are TapeTech dealers. Beyond those two, it's primarily drywall yards and the online specialists.

I'm wondering about TT's cfs system - can it be fitted up somehow to a regular Graco pump, if the more specialized TT one goes down and you need to rent/borrow/...... from someone like Sherwin-Williams? I'm wondering especially about the RF technology TT's system is using - if it can somehow be worked around, or needs to be worked around.

In theory, any tool can be attached to any pump - simply get the right connectors and away you go! When it comes to the Bazooka CFS pump and other pumps (e.g. Graco Mark X or T-Max pump), there are key differences. Most notably, 


Bazooka pump uses Flow Control; other pumps use Pressure Control.
Bazooka pump uses RF (on/off flow); other pumps use a mechanical valve (pressure). This feature is the key to eliminating "blasting" of compound when the trigger is pulled and "oozing" after the trigger is relaeased. Pressure-based pumps cannot accomplish this. While not a big deal when spraying compound for orange peel or other textures, blasting and oozing are not very desireable when actually finishing drywall.
Bazooka pump offers much longer hose capability (up to 150 feet) when used with joint compound.
One other key point is that only the Bazooka CFS pump features the Radio Frequency (RF) control capabilities that allow you to control the flow of compound right from the handle as you work. With other pumps you would need to walk back to the pump to make any adjustments. If you attach the CFS tools to a standard pump (Graco or other) the RF will not function.

Another thing I didn't know about TT till yesterday - they have a gooseneck that doesn't need tools to put it on or take it off. Looks like one I could most make use of. 

You're referring to the B89TT Gooseneck which is, indeed, tool-less. Another benefit is that this Gooseneck does not require a gasket, saving you time, money and frustration. The B89TT is designed to attach to the B74TT Bazooka pump. The B74TT includes the filler adapter as well as a host of other features and benefits. The B89TT Gooseneck does not attach to the regular 72TT or 73TT pump (or competitive pumps).

I'm wondering also about the mud head they're showing there - about the special spring and the like, where it attaches to a tube or Mud Runner. Is that to especially keep what looks like a different ball clip design locked in place? I'm wondering why such a seeming elaborate setup is really needed. Any real benefits over the simpler 2 pins now being used by most other mfrs.?

The attachment mechanism on TapeTech Mud Heads and Corner Finishers is exclusive to TapeTech and is the *fastest* and *most secure* system of attaching these tools to handles, Corner Applicators or the MudRunner.

I'm also not seeing a mud head for bullnose. Is the 90 degree one also meant for bullnose? Looks like it should work.

TapeTech still has some Bullnose Mud Heads (16TTBN) in inventory but this product has been scheduled for discontinuance due to low demand. We may have simply been too early for the market as many contractors still do not know that Mud Heads exist or have not adopted the use of paper-faced or other innovative corner beads. If there is enough feedback to keep the bullnose Mud Head in the line-up, we can certainly look into doing so.

I hope this information is helpful.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Mike..

One more question and i'll leave this alone if I may..

There was a company that I can't remember the name of...that started a cfs system using hydraulic graco rig like the 230 with rf controlled system using blue line (premier) boxes...I see they no longer sell them at all-wall..did they sell the design to ames by chance and you modified the system to what is now your cfs?

I mean no disrespect in asking this...just curious because it seems like about the same setup but they didnt offer a taper..just boxes and angle tool setup..I want to say it was befast or something like that but I could be wrong

edit*
Here is what I was talking about

http://bfasttools.com/drywallvideo/drywallfinishvideo.html


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Bill from Indy said:


> Mike..
> 
> One more question and i'll leave this alone if I may..
> 
> ...


Although the owners of B-Fast offered to sell the system, Ames and TapeTech did not purchase any designs, rights or patents from B-Fast. The Bazooka system was designed in-house and operates significantly differently than the B-Fast system.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

TapeTech said:


> I'm also not seeing a mud head for bullnose. Is the 90 degree one also meant for bullnose? Looks like it should work.
> 
> TapeTech still has some Bullnose Mud Heads (16TTBN) in inventory but this product has been scheduled for discontinuance due to low demand. We may have simply been too early for the market as many contractors still do not know that Mud Heads exist or have not adopted the use of paper-faced or other innovative corner beads. If there is enough feedback to keep the bullnose Mud Head in the line-up, we can certainly look into doing so.
> 
> ...


Hiya Mike, I for one use paperfaced bullnose beads on 90% of my new house jobs, I use a hopper at present but I am just now looking at using mudheads, I was about to place an order at allwall soon for one but because they are low on stock there I was going to get a standard one instead thinking that it would do the same job and I could use it for square as well, sorry to create more Q & A for you but do you know if the standard square one would work on a corner that has been trimmed back ready for bullnose?


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Kiwiman,

I cannot say for certain that the standard Mud Head (16TT) would work for bullnose unless I knew the radius of the bullnose. If it isn't too large, I would imagine that it would work for this purpose and then, naturally, also work for square outside corners.

If you're thinking of moving to Mud Heads anyway, perhaps you can order the standard (square) head and see if it works for your bullnose. If not, you can always follow with the bullnose version to complement the set.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The square mudhead kinda works on bullnose but its messy and not very good, as the mud tends to clump up at the corner and drop to the ground, It has a harder time getting the mud to were you want it for the bullnose trim as the mud takes the easy way out, either out the bottom or out the top of the centre of the mudhead as this is a big gap, Mudheads work on resistance to spread the mud to grooves, The mud will take the path of less resistance.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Mike & Caz! :thumbsup:
I get jobs where the board hasn't been stepped back from the corner to allow for bullnose so I run a sabre saw down the corner to take the edge off first, it's a quick way of trimming it but maybe it will leave too big of a gap in the centre to suit a mudhead, guess I'm going to have to get one and find out, I'm talking 3/4" radius bullnose by the way.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks Mike & Caz! :thumbsup:
> I get jobs where the board hasn't been stepped back from the corner to allow for bullnose so I run a sabre saw down the corner to take the edge off first, it's a quick way of trimming it but maybe it will leave too big of a gap in the centre to suit a mudhead, guess I'm going to have to get one and find out, I'm talking 3/4" radius bullnose by the way.


I know the can-am head works on them

If you do get one of those plastic applicators, you could try what justme suggested in one of his post, block off some of the groves some how. The how part is what you might half to figure out:whistling2:

Plus I'm not sure without seeing, but you might be taking off too much drywall to get the 3/4 bullnose on. Just a utility knife (box cutter) can trim the rock back sufficient enough. I use to see the rockers keep the drywall back way too much. But most now just measure to the edge of the stud, and know that's good enough.

So maybe, re think how far your cutting the rock back ( which should be your gibber's job anyhow:yes Just trimming the edge to a 45 degree angle of about 3/8's (5mm) should be enough. Just check with a scrap piece of bullnose, to find the minimal of board to remove.

Hope that helps you sheep shagging kiwi


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I know the can-am head works on them
> 
> If you do get one of those plastic applicators, you could try what justme suggested in one of his post, block off some of the groves some how. The how part is what you might half to figure out:whistling2:
> 
> ...


I just ordered a bullnose mudhead this morning, yes I do trim off more than is needed when using the sabre saw but it's a lot quicker and easier than a knife when the boarders (gibbers) haven't kept the rock back enough, especially when there's usually anything from 10 to 40 corners to trim.....my almost arthritic old hand gets a bit sore, like when I lift several sheets of rock my knuckles lock and I can't move my fingers for a while.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

TapeTech said:


> Hi JustMe,
> 
> Another thing I didn't know about TT till yesterday - they have a gooseneck that doesn't need tools to put it on or take it off. Looks like one I could most make use of.
> 
> You're referring to the B89TT Gooseneck which is, indeed, tool-less. Another benefit is that this Gooseneck does not require a gasket, saving you time, money and frustration. The B89TT is designed to attach to the B74TT Bazooka pump. The B74TT includes the filler adapter as well as a host of other features and benefits. The B89TT Gooseneck does not attach to the regular 72TT or 73TT pump (or competitive pumps).


Thanks, Mike. I didn't read far enough into the link, otherwise it would've told me that, rather than needing you to.

That's unfortunate. A tool-less gooseneck that would've fit my current pump would've been nice to have had. Nice extra feature for your new pump.



TapeTech said:


> I'm also not seeing a mud head for bullnose. Is the 90 degree one also meant for bullnose? Looks like it should work.
> 
> TapeTech still has some Bullnose Mud Heads (16TTBN) in inventory but this product has been scheduled for discontinuance due to low demand. We may have simply been too early for the market as many contractors still do not know that Mud Heads exist or have not adopted the use of paper-faced or other innovative corner beads. If there is enough feedback to keep the bullnose Mud Head in the line-up, we can certainly look into doing so.


I know the taper who ended up getting my unused plastic bullnose mud head - I kept my 90 degree one to use, because we do mostly all 90s in our commercial work - didn't know the plastic ones like yours existed. And he's a TT user, with over 20 years experience. When he saw how my plastic one worked on some bulkhead bead, he wanted one. 

Something more I was wondering about, on your corner bead rollers. It says on your site that TT makes 2 sizes - one for std., and one European sized. What's the difference? Is the European for eg. Bullnose? Is that roller in the pic the std. one? I stopped into our TT dealer today to look at your rollers, but they were out of stock, and no one I know has one, that I've seen. http://www.tapetech.com/products/Corner-Rollers


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> If you do get one of those plastic applicators, you could try what justme suggested in one of his post, block off some of the groves some how. The how part is what you might half to figure out:whistling2:


Something like a piece of plastic - you can get plastic strip lengths of different sizes from places like hobby stores - could work. A slice off a popsicle stick could work. Stick it on with maybe mud and let it dry, then try out how it works. Once one has a good configuration for what they're wanting, one could think about gluing them in place.

I've got an inside corner plastic applicator that I tried a couple times. It put out too much mud for me, and I ended up staying with my Can-Am applicator. One day I'm going to try blocking off some of its slots, and see how that might work with the mostly corner flushers that I use.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Mike. I didn't read far enough into the link, otherwise it would've told me that, rather than needing you to.
> 
> That's unfortunate. A tool-less gooseneck that would've fit my current pump would've been nice to have had. Nice extra feature for your new pump.
> 
> ...


Good question, JustMe.

You managed to pick up that we forgot to include the 17TTE Corner Roller on the website! We'll fix that straight away!

The 17TT is an outside corner roller for use with all types of no-coat and paper-faced tapes here in the US, Canada and markets that use similar products. The 17TT is the outside corner roller on the website.

The 17TTE features smaller rollers (on the same frame as the 17TT) with custom indentations to properly seat the flex-tape commonly used in Europe. It was really designed specifically for that purpose and for those markets since its use was almost universal there.

The 15TTE is the standard inside corner roller and works with any inside corner taping products throughout the world to create clean, crisp, embedded corners.

We'll get the 17TTE posted on the site as soon as possible and I'll follow up with a note here to let everyone know. I'll include pictures of the tape it was intended to bed so everyone is clear.

Thanks again for the question.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------

